# Fuzzy hair after shower



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Every single time I wash my hair and let it go dry, it gets all fuzzy and uncontrolable. Even worse if it's brushed. Letting it dry out on it's own doesn't work. Conditioner for damaged and dry hair did seem to help, but not enough. 
Putting lots of styling gel is not an option, it looks oily and bad.
If only I keep my hair unwashed for like 4 days it, it begins to look good actually XD 
My hair is medium long to my ears, wavy and kinda thick. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Yea i suffer from the same problem as my hairs pretty thick although not as long as yours, theres not really much you can do about it (unless you have it cut really short) so usually i just scruff it up with some styling paste after i get out the shower and just keep it messy


----------



## NoMoreRunnin (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, personally I had to buy several styling products before I found a conditioning/styling combo that gives the hair that healthy good look. 

Best advice, sorry :/ shop around.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## NoMoreRunnin (Oct 7, 2012)

I use this after conditioning etc. When my hair is damp.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

pita said:


>


What does it dooo? My hair is all sorts of frizzy and wavy and I am intrigued. It looks so fancy and has words I can't pronounce on it. That means it must be good.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> What does it dooo? My hair is all sorts of frizzy and wavy and I am intrigued. It looks so fancy and has words I can't pronounce on it. That means it must be good.


It helps your hair repel humidity! It is *magical*. I have had a tub for like five years now.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Hmm, what about coconut oil? 

I'll go to the city tomorrow, so I'll check for those or similar products. Thanks!


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

hmm i could maybe use this too.

yeah, an anti-humectant is just what i need for my hair i think after a shower.

funny i've never heard of that term before though.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

FrozenCube said:


> Every single time I wash my hair and let it go dry, it gets all fuzzy and uncontrolable. Even worse if it's brushed. Letting it dry out on it's own doesn't work. Conditioner for damaged and dry hair did seem to help, but not enough.
> Putting lots of styling gel is not an option, it looks oily and bad.
> If only I keep my hair unwashed for like 4 days it, it begins to look good actually XD
> My hair is medium long to my ears, wavy and kinda thick.
> ...


I have the same problems really .. except I haveshortish hair but its very thick and I hate it..washing it means it is bushy and I refuse to leave the house if it looks that bad, it takes another 3days before it looks normal again.. I reccomend using a tny pea size amount of shampoo or a little bit of ordinary soap, even one full squirt of shampoo is too much for my hair


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

yeah i don't use any lols.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

enfield said:


> yeah i don't use any lols.


I'm reading your replies in Finn's voice xD



DubnRun said:


> I have the same problems really .. except I haveshortish hair but its very thick and I hate it..washing it means it is bushy and I refuse to leave the house if it looks that bad, it takes another 3days before it looks normal again.. I reccomend using a tny pea size amount of shampoo or a little bit of ordinary soap, even one full squirt of shampoo is too much for my hair


XD It was same for me. Short was still a lot more controlable though, but longer haircut fits me better. I refuse to cut i.
Alright! Ty!


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Just don't wash your hair every day. You're stripping all the oils from it.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

wrongnumber said:


> Just don't wash your hair every day. You're stripping all the oils from it.


And if I'm exercising everyday? Do I just let it dry in sweat o_o


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

FrozenCube said:


> And if I'm exercising everyday? Do I just let it dry in sweat o_o


I don't wash my hair daily when I exercise daily but then I don't sweat much. So I guess it depends on how much you sweat. If you get very sweaty, then I suppose you'll have to clean it everyday and use products to make it look better.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

wrongnumber said:


> I've don't wash my hair daily when I exercise daily but then I don't sweat much. So I guess it depends on how much you sweat. If you get very sweaty, then I suppose you'll have to clean it everyday and use products to make it look better.


It gets pretty sweaty and feels rough.
Well, I'll have a test today. Long exercise awaits.
Thanks!


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

High quality conditioner and frizz ease. I avoid too much hair washing by dry shampoo, kind of trampy but I don't care


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Try not using shampoo for a while. Still have daily showers of course, but just rinse your hair with water or use conditioner only. Once your hair adjusts to the natural oils it will look healthier and actually take longer to become oily and gross. I have short hair but it used to be ridiculously dry and rough, and it's still kind of dry but it's improved a lot since I started using conditioner only.

But if you really want to use shampoo - try different brands, natural shampoos for dry hair, or plain bars of (gentle/sensitive) soap. Ask a hairdresser about styling products too.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

I have the same problem. I have really dry and unmanageable hair. It tends to look a bit better the next day.

I'm contemplating giving the Aveda pomade a go, but I looked it up on eBay and it is really expensive.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I have really curly hair, and to prevent it from frizzing I use this:

Women can use it too!!! 









And this


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Cold water, conditioner does the trick. Some coconut oil too. I'll keep trying other products available in the store.


----------

